# What are these Marvel surprises from R2?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think I've got this right anyway but the link's dead now. I think it said that aswell as Captain America getting a new head to look out for some more Marvel surprises later in the year. 

There was those action figures displayed at ihobby but anyone got any info if there's going to be any new Marvel kits?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

GREEN LANTERN???
hmmm might be in the mix...but I'm thinking Moebius!
Mcdee


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> GREEN LANTERN???
> hmmm might be in the mix...but I'm thinking Moebius!
> Mcdee


Green Lantern is DC Comics, not Marvel.. and yes, Moebius will almost certainly be doing him (100%) due to his movie next year.

The Marvel figures from Round 2 coming out are double layered. They are re-poping models of what they have done before.. Spiderman, Hulk, and Cap. America w/new head. That's it, nothing new, just repops.

However, Round 2 is also releasing new Caption Action, action figure, dress up kits (think 1960s Cap Action kits) of Spiderman, Cap America, Iron Man and Thor.

That's about it from Round 2... at least for now.

g.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I understand that in addition to reissuing Captain America with a new head, Round 2 has retooled Spider-man's costume so it's smooth. The engraved webbing will be replaced with black decals.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OOps...my bad....
I don't know what I was thinking:drunk:
I'm just pretty jazzed that the Green Lantern looks like it may be released next year:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> I understand that in addition to reissuing Captain America with a new head, Round 2 has retooled Spider-man's costume so it's smooth. The engraved webbing will be replaced with black decals.


Decals? I think I'll pass...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Decals? I think I'll pass...




Me too. What's the point in that? Now people will have to fiddle around with decals instead of being able to paint them......totally stupid!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

geoffdude said:


> Green Lantern is DC Comics, not Marvel.. and yes, Moebius will almost certainly be doing him (100%) due to his movie next year.
> 
> The Marvel figures from Round 2 coming out are double layered. They are re-poping models of what they have done before.. Spiderman, Hulk, and Cap. America w/new head. That's it, nothing new, just repops.
> 
> ...




Oh well. They could at least give Hulk a new head and right arm too.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Marvel kits will be in larger Comics Scenes boxes with a comic.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The decal Spidey might not be such a bad idea; I'm sure some enterprising decal make could make a set of white decals so you could do the black costume version. 

Saw a pic of the new Captain America head, very cool. I've been thinking about a new base for Cap.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Night-Owl said:


> The decal Spidey might not be such a bad idea; I'm sure some enterprising decal make could make a set of white decals so you could do the black costume version.
> 
> Saw a pic of the new Captain America head, very cool. I've been thinking about a new base for Cap.





I think it's one of the most pointless bits of retooling I've ever heard of. Moebius and Toybiz did the lines as engraved which is much better and easier to paint without the hassle of getting decals on and surely this is costing R2 a lot of money, especially when the Hulk's in dire need of a new head (and preferably a new right hand or arm too).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BatToys said:


> The Marvel kits will be in larger Comics Scenes boxes with a comic.




Nothing exciting then.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Captain America I'll most likely pick up...possibly the Hulk also (I must be in the minority as I like the kit), but I'll be bypassing the retooled Spidey.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Captain America I'll most likely pick up...possibly the Hulk also (I must be in the minority as I like the kit), but I'll be bypassing the retooled Spidey.




I'll pick up Captain America too seeing as the new head looks to be an improvement (as long as it's styrene and not vinyl or resin) over the old one.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Can somebody post a link to the new Cap head?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zee,

Here's a link, straight from Round 2's blog (apparently they've got that bandwidth issue straightened out): http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/12.jpg

Sungod,

I don't get your objection to the replacement of Spidey's engraved webbing with decals. Have you ever seen recessed webbing on either the TV or movie Spider-men? The slight thickness of the decals will be much more authentic. Plus, they'll eliminate a tricky painting step for modelers with shaky hands.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Modellers are a funny lot. In years prior they groused about trying to paint the engraved lines in the Aurora, PL and Moebius Spiderman kits... now that issue is resolved... and there are still complaints.

I was not a big fan of large surface decals IN THE PAST but new, good quality decals can look really good. You are starting to see them not only in space and sci fi kits, but airplanes and tanks to duplicate intricate camouflage. There are even 1/35 soldier uniform camo decals.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Zee,
> 
> Here's a link, straight from Round 2's blog (apparently they've got that bandwidth issue straightened out): http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/12.jpg
> 
> ...




I don't get why anyone would prefer decals to the engraved detail which looked good to me. It's true that the movie or tv Spiderman didn't have engraved webbing (the recent movie had raised webbing) but they were based on the comic anyway, and who's to say that the comic version didn't have engraved webbing. They were drawings so it could be interpreted any way you like. My hand's not the steadiest but I managed to paint the Moebius Spidey no problem.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Modellers are a funny lot. In years prior they groused about trying to paint the engraved lines in the Aurora, PL and Moebius Spiderman kits... now that issue is resolved... and there are still complaints.
> 
> I was not a big fan of large surface decals IN THE PAST but new, good quality decals can look really good. You are starting to see them not only in space and sci fi kits, but airplanes and tanks to duplicate intricate camouflage. There are even 1/35 soldier uniform camo decals.




I'm sure there'd be people complaining about applying fiddly decals too. And don't forget, people will have to find a decent matt varnish to seal them now, and most (if not all) varnishes yellow over time. It's also hard to seal decals so they don't come off straight away or over time too.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> However, Round 2 is also releasing new Caption Action, action figure, dress up kits (think 1960s Cap Action kits) of Spiderman, Cap America, Iron Man and Thor.
> g.


These aren't plastic models, right? They are like GI Joes or a guy's Barbie dolls. (That ought to get me into trouble!) In other words mainly collectibles? I guess for me if I am going to put a comic hero on the shelf I had to have assembled and painted him myself. But to each his own and I do have a couple of Universal Monster plastic characters that required no assembly.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll also add that it's great when model companies listen to modellers but sometimes that isn't a good thing. They can see a few people moaning about painting the engraved webbing on a Spiderman kit and then they automatically seem to think everyone thinks that way.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm sure there'd be people complaining about applying fiddly decals too. And don't forget, people will have to find a decent matt varnish to seal them now, and most (if not all) varnishes yellow over time. It's also hard to seal decals so they don't come off straight away or over time too.


You could always free-hand them with an artist's pen. Or buy the 2003 PL issue with the engraved webbing on eBay - which can be had cheaper than the new issues will retail for. Surely you can come up with a better critique of the decals than to call them "totally stupid".


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Zee,
> 
> Here's a link, straight from Round 2's blog (apparently they've got that bandwidth issue straightened out): http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/12.jpg


Thanks Mark. I still prefer the _original_ original but I'd call that an improvement over the previous iterations.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zorro said:


> You could always free-hand them with an artist's pen. Or buy the 2003 PL issue with the engraved webbing on eBay - which can be had cheaper than the new issues will retail for. Surely you can come up with a better critique of the decals than to call them "totally stupid".




I think the whole thing's totally stupid. A pointless waste of resources retooling something that didn't need to be retooled. The only thing that really needed retooling with that kit is the web that shoots from his hand as it looks more like a ships ratlines than a web. The Spidey figure wasn't perfect but it wasn't that bad either. It was better than the Hulk as at least it looked like Spiderman.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm jazzed over the fact that they are re-issueing the Captain America again as if you remember...PL's MARVEL license had run out and the Captain was not out for very long...he certainly wasn't around as long as the Spiderman or Hulk kits!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Fixing CA's head is a good idea. It would be nice if they molded the water splashes in clear plastic too. So they dont look like blades of saw grass.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66,

PL's upsized version "did" have the splashes molded in clear plastic so I don't see why they wouldn't re-issue it again that way! That was a good idea!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool. I never got to buy the reissue from PL. They jacked the price compared to Spiderman and the Hulk and then it disappeared real quick.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I built the PL Cap, but I don't understand the pose. It's certainly dynamic, but it looks like he's running full-out away from something we can't see, and the expression on his face is anything but brave...

Larry


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Fixing CA's head is a good idea. It would be nice if they molded the water splashes in clear plastic too. So they dont look like blades of saw grass.




Good idea.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

LGFugate said:


> I built the PL Cap, but I don't understand the pose. It's certainly dynamic, but it looks like he's running full-out away from something we can't see, and the expression on his face is anything but brave...
> 
> Larry


Larry,

He is actually running TOWARDS something...a cottage.

This is how I see what was happening in the pose and according to the Comic Scenes booklet:

So as the comic story goes, Cap was trying to destroy the Master Weapon within a crumbling cottage that was set by The Red Skull. As he tries to get to the cottage, he discovers that there is a booby-trap set for him that explodes when he hurls his shield at the front door. Thinking he is safe, he tries to re-enter the yard as he hops over the fence and then a bazooka-blast comes whirling past him so he enters the house through a second storey window. (Yup...storey is spelled that way in the comic)

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Captain America is to be released this year and in 1/8th scale?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

its a reissue of the Polar Lights blow up of the small Aurora kit


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, show us the head. I hope the new head looks like the Aurora.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's a pic at R2's blog: http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/12.jpg


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Wow! What a nice job somebody did on Cap.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I figured at least part of the "Marvel Surprises" would be the re-release of the OTHER Spider-Man and Hulk kits that were done by MPC back in the 80's.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...but the likeness is off....it doesn't look like me at all!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> I figured at least part of the "Marvel Surprises" would be the re-release of the OTHER Spider-Man and Hulk kits that were done by MPC back in the 80's.



It's about time they were reissued too.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

DinoMike said:


> Here's a pic at R2's blog: http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/12.jpg


Isn't this the Cap head from the last Polar Lights issue of the kit?

I got that last issue of the kit and it had a few head variations. I haven't built it yet but it looks very similar to what is being shown in this picture.

SO I am confused are they reworking the head once again? It would look like they are not according to this picture.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

getter weevil said:


> Isn't this the Cap head from the last Polar Lights issue of the kit?
> 
> I got that last issue of the kit and it had a few head variations. I haven't built it yet but it looks very similar to what is being shown in this picture.
> 
> SO I am confused are they reworking the head once again? It would look like they are not according to this picture.


Close but no cigar (I think). The Polar Lights versions all had a pretty serious schnozz, as I remember. The new one has a less prominent proboscis.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, that's nowhere close to the "unholy-spawn-of-David-Brenner-and-Ed-Grimley" head that the first PL Cap sported.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know why they changed it from the AURORA one at all.. the AURORA Cap had a fine mug. (As shown w/mine below.) The "new" one doesn't look much better than the other versions.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

So where's Bigfoot?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

RogueJ said:


> Wow! What a nice job somebody did on Cap.


Yes, indeedy. I know John Lemons, the guy who built the model. He's a former winner of the coveted Black Swamp Modeler award, which means he's a fine modeler. Here's a link to his BSM gallery: http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/JL_Gallery Page.htm.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> Decals? I think I'll pass...





SUNGOD said:


> Me too. What's the point in that? Now people will have to fiddle around with decals instead of being able to paint them......totally stupid!


Well, fellas, you're in luck. I confirmed with Round 2 that the information I had about the removal of Spider-man's engraved webbing was *INCORRECT*. The reissue will *NOT* contain costume webbing decals - it will be just like the first Polar Lights 1/8 scale release.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Well, fellas, you're in luck. I confirmed with Round 2 that the information I had about the removal of Spider-man's engraved webbing was *INCORRECT*. The reissue will *NOT* contain costume webbing decals - it will be just like the first Polar Lights 1/8 scale release.




Well it's easy to get wrong info so thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

RB said:


> I figured at least part of the "Marvel Surprises" would be the re-release of the OTHER Spider-Man and Hulk kits that were done by MPC back in the 80's.


 
Don't leave us hanging. Can anyone post pics of what he is talking about?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> The reissue will NOT contain costume webbing decals


Darn! I was looking forward to the decals! - I was thinking of the possibility of the black suit version.

Someone should post a side-by-side compairison of all the Cap America heads.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The webbing is easy with an extremely fine tip technical felt pen. Mine came up a treat. He's still sitting on my bench on his brand new, non wobbly, undercoated base. Just need to get back to him to finish it off.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Darn! I was looking forward to the decals! - I was thinking of the possibility of the black suit version.


MCR,

All you'd have to do is paint Venom's costume black, then paint the engraved webbing and spider insignia with silver. I'd recommend using gloss black to make cleanup of any flubs with the silver paint easier, with one paint being oil-based and the other acrylic.

Simple, see? The _merest idiot_ could do it - I bet I could! :hat:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> It would be nice if they molded the water splashes in clear plastic too. So they dont look like blades of saw grass.


Actually, I'm pretty sure the one I saw on display at iHobby had clear water splashes.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Mark - yeah...after posting that, I realized my mistake! See.....THIS is what happens when your kids wake you up at night and the only place you can go is on the computer!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Matthew Green said:


> Don't leave us hanging. Can anyone post pics of what he is talking about?




Here's a picture of the Hulk (70's issue).....


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/2196298381_5d5a5d0b50_o.jpg


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's pretty Kool...but is that it for the model? Just that "Arms up" pose? No backdrop or groovy base to stand on?


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> Here's a picture of the Hulk (70's issue).....
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/2196298381_5d5a5d0b50_o.jpg


Gracias! Now what is the other kit. This Spiderman kit?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> That's pretty Kool...but is that it for the model? Just that "Arms up" pose? No backdrop or groovy base to stand on?




Only the arms up pose but there's a nice rocky base. You have a choice of hands, clenched fists or open hands on which to rest something like a log etc. Unfortunately there's no log etc provided. It's quite a nice representation of the Hulk (hairdo's a bit suspect) but I'd only use the hands open as the clenched fists aren't very well moulded.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Matthew Green said:


> Gracias! Now what is the other kit. This Spiderman kit?




I can only find one picture of Spidey and unfortunately it's a bit small. Here it is anyway.......


http://pmimages.worthpoint.com/thumbnails2/1/0407/15/1_3ffb2d3de44d64d997a8af8b28725b02.jpg


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd love to get the re issues of Spiderman and Cap'n America. Got the Hulk! I bought the first two at big lots when PL went under, for $4 each. Like a dork, I sold them....... but I did keep the Hulk. What was I thinking? :drunk:

I loved the MPC kits of Hulk and Spiderman. With that adhesive blue putty, Spiderman hung on my bedroom wall for years!!! I painted up the Hulk to look like a football player with a torn jersey I fashioned out of an old cloth. I even had one of those 25 cent collectible plastic helmets to use that worked perfect for him. *sigh* I miss that kit. Anyone know if they'll be released anytime soon?????


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> I understand that in addition to reissuing Captain America with a new head, Round 2 has retooled Spider-man's costume so it's smooth. The engraved webbing will be replaced with black decals.


Decals? How is that possible?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bizz,

Read my post, #46, at the top of page 4.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

bizzarobrian said:


> Decals? How is that possible?


They aren't doing it with decals although thats not impossible. If you look at the reissue of the Vulcan Shuttle, the whole outside is now covered in big decals. You can even get 1/35 scale German uniform camouflage decals for your Dragon and Tamiya figures and also decals for tank and airplane camouflage patterns.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

MUCH better face on Cap this time around!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> MUCH better face on Cap this time around!



Yes, it's a definite improvement looking at the photo's. Even though I'd like to see an all new Hulk kit it would be nice to see a Jack Kirby style head for the PL Hulk too.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Matthew Green said:


> Don't leave us hanging. Can anyone post pics of what he is talking about?


Sorry about that Matthew, and thanks Sungod for the picture!

The side of the Hulk box actually showed The Hulk holding a tree log...I guess it was deceptive advertising!

Amazing that there's been at least four styrene kits of Spidey through Aurora, MPC, Toybiz, and now Moebius. I would imagine some enterprising Japanese manufacturer did a kit of the Japanese Spidey as well...


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree. They should have just done the Aurora head. It was in scale withe the rest of the figure. All of the new faces are too large and throw the symmertry of the figure off.


----------

